# How to deal with somebody else's aggressive dog?



## TexasCrane (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everybody,
I'm a long-time lurker but first time poster. I was out walking my 15 month old female GSD last night with my wife. As we were walking down the street just after making the turn to start heading back home, I heard a little dog barking aggressively. I didn't pay much attention because we often get little dogs yapping at us from a backyard or window. But I soon realized that the dog was actually coming up behind us from down the street. 

I kept walking but the dog kept getting closer and closer. I looked back down the street and could see a woman running after the dog yelling probably 300+ yards behind us. The dog kept following us barking so I finally stopped because I figured that the farther I walked the longer it was going to take for the woman to catch up with us (and to be polite she didn't look like running was her forte).

I positioned myself between my dog and the little yappy dog. I don't know what kind of dog it was, but it appeared to be some kind of daschund mix. I had to push it away a couple of time with my foot (I didn't kick it, just pushed it as it tried to get to my dog) and gave it a couple of very firm and loud "NO"'s. When the owner caught up, the dog started running circles around us trying to nip at my dog while the owner was literally running circles trying to catch it.

My girl is a very well-trained and well-behaved, dog-friendly working-line gsd (her father did very well at the WUSV's a few weeks back). I put her in a sit and grabbed her flat collar and just held on to her. She seemed very confused about this little dog but luckily didn't go after it even after it nipped at her tail a few times. It finally came around and got in her face at which point we were able to grab it's collar and the owner snatched it up. She was extremely apologetic and said her dog hadn't been socialized well (I'm assuming it was a rescue but who knows).

In the end, it worked out okay I suppose. The woman was able to get control of her dog and mine was simply confused by the whole ordeal. I was just thankful mine didn't decide to go for this little dog. If that had happened I probably would have dropped the leash rather than get in the middle of a dog fight.

Honestly, this dog was so aggressive and came so far down the street after us (probably 1/4 mile) that if it had been a large dog, I probably would have shot it. I would prefer not to have to do that to a dog, when it's really the owner that let their dog get loose. Maybe I should start carrying some bear spray or something so that I have a way to deter dogs like this without causing any real harm?

Have any of you ever had to deal with this? Is there anything that I could have done differently/better in the future? Thanks.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

YES YES and YES this has happened to me with both little and large dogs - it really annoys me that people get a dog and do not bother to socialise and obedience train it. 

What a silly woman running after her dog, chasing it around and around and the dog ignoring her.

Congratulations on being in control and in a calm manner, because of your behaviour your GSD was able to sit while being challenged and did not react to this open challenge because you were in control - well done and what a staple GSD you have.

When I have had this happen to me I just keep walking and try to ignore the other dog and take control of my 2 GSDs. I have also grabbed a handful of treats (always walk with them) and thrown the treats at the challenging dog - it stopped him in is tracks and he gobbled up the treats as we kept walking.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/braggs/186237-walk-park.html

I don't carry guns or bear spray or batons. I just stand up like I am ten feet tall and use my don't-mess-with-a-momma-bear voice and tell them to GO HOME. So far, no one else's dog has ever caused injury to one of mine. The idea of shooting someone's dog while the person is right there is kind of over the top, I think. Two people ought to be able to manage two dogs without resorting to bullets.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I think you handled the situation well. I have a few loose dogs in my neighborhood, fortunately the dogs that do come charging up to me and my 3 dogs have not made contact or if they have it was ok. I get really frustrated with 2 of my neighbors that let thier dogs roam the neighborhood on a daily basis ones a boxer and the other a Shepherd mix. One day we were chased by another neighbors pit who also luckily decided not to pursue us. The worst was this little yorkie type dog that I had to keep off my oldest dog it's owner had to grab him/her.
I've been in my house over 20 years and manage to keep my dogs contained.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it was handled well and I also think that shooting a dog in this situation would be extreme. I have gotten into the middle of my share of dog fights and I have never gotten hurt, my sister did one time. I think the scariest one was when I went out with my black lab who was about 9 years old, but weighed 120 pounds and my oldest girl I have now and we were attacked by two huge pit bulls. The lab was a really mellow laid back dog and my Misty will put up with stuff to a point but doesn't back down. Anyone I was in MY yard, but the gate was open(it was an apartment but the yard was huge) and I had Misty on a leash, because back then she was an escape artist and the lab(off leash in my yard) was doing his business, when I seen the lady next door coming out with the two pits. I tried avoiding them, because I knew they didn't like dogs, so I was just hoping that they didn't pay any attention to us. Well that wasn't the case, about the time they started running at us, I started running toward the gate(running is not my forte either) and so did the lab. I got to the gate just in time, by this time the girl that was taking them out was laid out on the ground and couldn't move(later found out she broke her leg), so it was me and 4 dogs. I literally held the gate shut as they were lunging at it, held Misty at an arms length on the leash so she couldn't get to the gate and the lab held them at bay through the fence. It was a family event. It lasted quite a while and it was LOUD. I was very sore, but no one got bit or hurt, well except for the lady that couldn't control the dogs. Finally someone came and got them and I got mine in the house. I did go back out there to make sure she was okay. We learned to rotate the dogs and I never held it against her, the dogs, or the breed. I was proud of my lab for defending us, because he did and he did it well. No doubt in my mind that he would have fought to the death in that fight.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

It has happened to Lisl and I before. It hasn't happened now for a month or more, but there are two English Bull Dogs that live around the corner that used to push their way under the chain link fence surrounding the owners property and come after Lisl and I.

The owner knew about it and had been present a couple of times when it happened. The body shop owner across the street took photos while it was happening one time.

The last time it happened the owners were no where to be found and I ended up shouting at them to go home (which they already were) and kicking both in the chest a couple of times. They were not overly aggressive, but badgering and mouthy towards Lisl. She had her way with them and we haven't seen them in a long time now.

The owner is the Fire Chief of this city. Go figure. Even public officials can be idiots.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

with a small dog i wouldn't drop the leash. with a bigger dog
i'm dropping the leash and going after the other dog. the few 
times we've been approached telling the other dog "no", "stop", 
"no, go home", "get out of here" or something to that effect.
a Lab came at once an i squirted him in the face with my spring
water bottle. a Pit Bull came at once. we were on a very busy
street. i grabbed my dog's collar and started backing into the traffic.
the owner of the Pit came out just in time to get him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

In your situation, I would have kept on walking. Our trainer advised to do this, if possible. I've done this once with a small dog, I couldn't care less that the owner had to run two blocks chasing her dog in her pj's because it was early in the morning.

But as _doggiedad_ wrote, each situation is unique depending on the size and breed of the dog. One night we were at the park, and there were 3 loose large breed dogs running with no owners and barking aggressively. I locked myself and dog in the fenced tennis courts and called the police.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:welcome:
Yes, I think you AND your dog handled this situation very well.
As to your question about possible problems in the future, we had a thread on this awhile back. 
(Not sure if it will help/answer your question.)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...u-carry-protection-against-dog-attack-16.html

 Kat


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

With little dogs you can generally just ignore them, every so often one comes at us with enough energy that I take a stomp step at to drive em off. I've seen a chihuahua charge my Labrador barking full on like he was going to attack just to see my lab turn his back to the dog and completely ignore him. Chihuahua didn't know once to do once he got there and upon seeing that he was completely ignored lost interest. 

If your dog doesn't seem too concerned you can pretty much assume the other dog won't do anything.

The bigger they are the more concerned you actually have to be about taking physical action. If they hesitate or bolt when I give warning I generally won't worry too much about them. If they press the attack I will beat the crap out of them until they decide to leave. If You run into the rare ones that will take a few strikes and keep fighting you gotta get serious quick. Do whatever it takes. It is pretty rare a dog like that is allowed to just roam free though. Nature generally has a way of weeding those ones out.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

selzer said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/braggs/186237-walk-park.html
> 
> I don't carry guns or bear spray or batons. I just stand up like I am ten feet tall and use my don't-mess-with-a-momma-bear voice and tell them to GO HOME. So far, no one else's dog has ever caused injury to one of mine. The idea of shooting someone's dog while the person is right there is kind of over the top, I think. Two people ought to be able to manage two dogs without resorting to bullets.


Same here. Has always worked so far. Also I think that my own dogs do not get involved since I am the one handling it. I do keep them behind me on a sit-stay if at all possible and tell the offender, "GO HOME!!!!!!!" while pointing to wherever that is. They usually look at me like,"Huhh?" (Stepping in front of your own dogs shows the bully that you own them and that he will be messing with you).
Then I wait a little bit to give him/her the time to make the decision to just leave us alone. During this time I do not interact with my own dogs so they get the idea that everything is under control and I can keep my eyes on the bully. When there is enough personal space between us, I tell my dogs, "Come on, let's go" in a happy voice. It is always a relief to me how relaxed they remain and not become aggressive to other dogs.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

there can be so many different senarios with loose dogs, and i have ecountered more than i can count. sometimes the owners are present trying to catch their dog, sometimes no owner around. if i see a loose dog and its in the distance i usually just turn around and go the other way. i am usually walking my two dogs at the same time so a harder situation with the two. if a dog flys out from no where i will take a stand and try to keep my dogs behand me, telling the dog in a firm voice "no" go home stamp my feet and try looking threatening. that works most of the time, but i have also come acrossed aggressive dogs, and thats why i always carry pepper spray and will use it. i actually carry 2 different sprays, one mild deterant spray for less aggressive dogs but dumb ones who just keep coming no matter what i do. that usually will surprise them and detour them. for aggressive dogs that come in fast i use the big guns! unfortunately there will always be the unknown out there walking, so to protect yourself and your dog, dogs i think its neccesary to carry protection. no matter how well trained or calm you keep your own dog, if an aggressive dog comes in, you know there is going to be a fight, so why no nip it in the bud so no one gets hurt. i do find the little dogs are worse most of the time, i don't think most people spend the time training them as well as people with big dogs, they probably figure they are just little and cute and can't do as much damage which is so ignorant.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Living in a remote area, I don't generally have that problem. We have had dogs come into our yard before, one of which was aggressive (that was a LONG time ago) and the only really aggressive dogs around are two little yupping things that live about two miles away from me. I was walking with Phoenix and we passed their house (my mistake, haven't seen those dogs in ages and forgot about them) and they came flying out at us. Lucky for us (and them) they were invisible fence trained, so we were able to get past them without them taking shots at us, but I thought for a little while that they were going to blast through the fence. 
Kudos to you! sounds like your girl handled it perfectly!


----------



## capella008 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've had this happen while walking my dogs several times - there was a pit bull, St. Bernard, and a little maltese-poo thing. My shepherd can be reactive to other aggressive dogs but my husky welcomes pretty much all dogs, so when this happens I have generally stopped my dogs (because you're right, they will just keep chasing) put them in a sit, and I will hold my shepherd's head to be sure she wouldn't do anything (especially with that little one). After the second large dog ran out at us, I started carrying my pepper spray with me when I walk, just because if a large aggressive dog did run up to us, I know I could control my dogs but I can't control the other one, and it's not always guaranteed that the owner will be right behind you chasing the dog!


----------

